
Bellagio sportsbook error may be largest past post loss in Vegas history - onetimemanytime
https://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/betting/bellagio-sportsbook-error-may-be-largest-past-post-loss-in-vegas-history-2066855/
======
onetimemanytime
ESPN has more details > [https://www.espn.com/chalk/story/_/id/29389142/probe-
opened-...](https://www.espn.com/chalk/story/_/id/29389142/probe-opened-las-
vegas-bettors-exploit-error-international-baseball-bets)

------
audiometry
"The errors could cost the operator nearly a quarter-million dollars because
of approximately 50 questionable wagers, "

$250k to Los Vegas betting industry is a pittance. I think this headline
'largest...in Vegas History' is silly.

~~~
joezydeco
Sports books don’t work like slot machines or table games. Bets on each side
are balanced against each other and the bookmaker works in a spread for
themselves.

~~~
audiometry
Yeah, I understand that. But the fact is 250,000 is still a tiny number
compared to the scale of these operations. As a concrete example, "Also key to
the overall total was the money brought in by the state's sportsbooks, which
collected an all-time high $329.1 million in revenue during 2019, up 9.5% over
the previous year." [https://www.pokernews.com/news/2020/01/inside-gaming-
record-...](https://www.pokernews.com/news/2020/01/inside-gaming-record-year-
for-sports-betting-in-nevada-in-20-36522.htm)

~~~
joezydeco
For a section of the industry where losses are never more than $0, they
consider this a large amount. All a matter of perspective.

I do agree that sportsbooks are a drop in the bucket compared to the entire
handle in Vegas and other large gaming jurisdictions. Casinos would probably
love to drop them completely and get some space back for more slots. But
they're still around because visitors expect it. Like Keno.

